# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Λευκοσουσουραδα με δαχτυλιδι περιεργη φωτο.

## Steliosan

Ανεβαζοντας ενα τοπικ Λευκοσουσουράδα - Motacilla alba. ενα πολυ ομορφο πουλακι κατ'εμε και καθως κοιτουσα τις φωτο πετυχα αυτην εδω παρακατω.



Αν παρατηρησετε στο ποδι φοραει δαχτυλιδι,τοτε δυο πραγματα μπορει να συμβαινουν:

Α)Ειναι πιασμενη και η φωτο ειναι μονταζ (απ'οσο ξερω δεν υπαρχει εκτροφη).

Β)Ειναι πιασμενη απο την ορνιθολογικη απο καποιο ατυχημα ισως και την αφησαν ελευθερη και τραβηξαν την απελευθερωση.

Παντως εαν συμβαινει το πρωτο θα κανω καταγγελια στην ορνιθολογικη αφου βεβαια ψαξω την προελευση της φωτογραφιας και αν βρω ακρη θα σας ενημερωσω αμεσα απο εδω.

----------


## stephan

Απο οσο ξερω πολλες φορες δαχτυλιδόνονται αγρια πουλια ακομα και αν δεν εχουν τραυματιστει) για στατιστικούς λογους ωστε να ξερει η ''ορθολογική εταιρία'' το αριθμο (τουλάχιστον στο περιπου) συγκεκριμένων ειδών (συνήθως απολυόμενων) ανα περιοχή.

----------


## thanmar78

Υπάρχουν και συστηματικές δαχτλιώσεις από τις κατά χώρα "ορνιθολογικές εταιρείες" συνήθως κατά την φθινοπωρινή μετανάστευση.

http://www.ornithologiki.gr/page_cn....D=1758&aID=787

----------

